# Rabbit Dogs



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Where is the best place to look for Rabbit Dogs? I went rabbit hunting this year and it was fun but I think it would be fun with a good dog that you can get close to. Like they say a mans best friend. Thank for any information.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

check out for any beagle clubs in you area. a lot of members do have pups to sell. i would advise getting a pup and although if it has a good pedigree, which would make the hunting end of it natural, starting as a pup and working with it would train it to follow your commands as it gets older. i got mine from a club member at 8 weeks. it has always hunted great. it just knew what to do. by working with it from a young age, it listens and obeys my commands. when i yell for it to get off a scent, it does. when i yell for it to come, it does. i did buy a shock collar for him when he was young (due to my inexperience at handling a hunting dog) but i only used it 1 or 2 times on low. i still put it on him, but don't even turn it on anymore.


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

Find a running dog that has been ran all year round, not just during hunting season. A quick fix would buy a younger running dog. You can always add a pup later and have your running dog train it. If you were closer, I might sell you a nice running female. Akron,Ohio


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

kannon kennels in niles is where I got mine don koches is the owner330-824-3644


----------

